# messed up when overclocking



## jleyens (Feb 21, 2009)

So my PC is 7 years old and i decided to have a crack at Overclocking it. I tried it and when restarting the PC the mouse and monitor was kind of gaining power losing power repeatedly. Then shortly after they both seemed dead along with the keyboard too. also when i boot to PC i dont hear a beep meaning it doesnt perofrm POST ? not sure i cnt tell if the PC is running set up as i cant see the screen.

I believe the problem is due to me messing with the voltage settings. It makes sence as the keyboard mouse and monitor arnt receiving power. Maybe i fried the Processor hence the MB but im not sure.

I have reset the CMOS and the battery. Ive taken things apart and put them back to no avail. I believe i have fried something.

I am going to have a look at my friends PC tomorrow which is old and i want to take components out of it to replace with my own. 

Question is what component is likely to be in need of replacing?

I would think the Power unit?

As i said b4 I cannot hear a beep so if it isnt runnoing POST maybe it isnt the power supply but the Motherboard?

Thankyou


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

when you removed the cmos battery did you unplug the power supply ? otherwise you can not achieve a cmos clear when the power supply has its power cord intact


----------

